# How big a boy are you?



## jcannon46609 (Aug 3, 2017)

Any thoughts on how big this guy might be?


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 3, 2017)

Looks like 275-300 to me. Those things are tough to guess though. Definitely a shooter.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice Bear!  Better have some help if you get that one.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 3, 2017)

My guess was 300 flat. Maybe slightly less like Buckman said. That is a full bodied bear, and you best be squeezing that trigger when the time comes. That'd be one to be proud of! There is a LOT of good bear BBQ to be made from that bear no doubt!!


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 4, 2017)

I saw a huge bear yesterday morning on 180 at nearly the exact spot where a friend hit one going to work one morning. Biggest one I've seen in a long time. Off topic rant: I found the nastiest campsite later on up in North Carolina on Buck creek I've ever seen. Broken childrens toys scattered everywhere, the remains of a birthday cake in it's plasic container, cans and bottles, dirty clothes hanging, etc. etc. ad nauseum. At least they'd left a roll of trash bags I used to clean it up. Came out of there with 3 full 30 gallon bags in the trunk of my car. What an example for parents to teach their kids. They'll probably grow up to be serial litterers too.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 4, 2017)

Is this per chance in Lumpkin County(The Bear)


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 4, 2017)

By looking at the profile picture you can tell it is healthy and heavy.  It doesn't seem to have the wide, creased forehead that boars get once they break 300 and start approaching 350.  Like others have said I would say this bear is a hair under 300.  250 - 275.  I also wouldn't rule out this being a big sow.  A good pic from the rear would tell the tale.  There is nothing tougher to judge on its feet than a bear.  A friend of mine has a lease in eastern NC and a few years ago he was getting pics of two big boars.  The smaller of the two had a noticeable scar on his head and we estimated that bear at about 350 and the bigger bear to be 500+.  Once the season rolled around they stopped seeing the bigger bear but they were fortunate enough to kill the smaller bear with the scar on is head.  to our amazement the "small" bear ended up weighing 475!  You just never really know until you put them on the scales.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 4, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> I saw a huge bear yesterday morning on 180 at nearly the exact spot where a friend hit one going to work one morning. Biggest one I've seen in a long time. Off topic rant: I found the nastiest campsite later on up in North Carolina on Buck creek I've ever seen. Broken childrens toys scattered everywhere, the remains of a birthday cake in it's plasic container, cans and bottles, dirty clothes hanging, etc. etc. ad nauseum. At least they'd left a roll of trash bags I used to clean it up. Came out of there with 3 full 30 gallon bags in the trunk of my car. What an example for parents to teach their kids. They'll probably grow up to be serial litterers too.



Ripple, don't ya know...that's how bears get big...eating left over birthday cakes!! 
You know that area on 180 grows 'em big all the time. Those are "sirloin scrap" bears getting their protein at the Deer Lodge!!
You know how I feel about the trash. I wish there was a law that lets you deck someone in the face if you see them litter. I'd be lurking in a ghillie suit on Chattahoochee all day long, and it'd be squeeky clean!!


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 4, 2017)

I'd say definitely a sow somewhere around 300 lbs.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 4, 2017)

This one was almost at the far end of 180 from the Deer Lodge near where R.R. Scenic deadends into 180. I've seen several on that little stretch of road through the years lots of corn fields nearby. He was a long rangy massive bear. I'd like to get him in my sights this fall. O.P.s bear sure has been eating well!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 4, 2017)

That one looks to be 275-300+ as already mentioned. I have a spot that I've been getting videos of 4 different bears just tearing it up. Funny thing is on a 30 sec video 2 of them will chase each other round and round in circles just playing. They both are young about 100-135ishlbs apiece. I also got a clip of a bigger boar breeding the small sow, ole boy was tore up. lol....


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 4, 2017)

Now, if you're asking how big a boy is UnicoiDawg....he's a big bear. He'll go 240 all day!

We all would like to see that clip Unicoi. Spill the beans!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> Now, if you're asking how big a boy is UnicoiDawg....he's a big bear. He'll go 240 all day!
> 
> We all would like to see that clip Unicoi. Spill the beans!!



Make that 260......... 

I should have rephrased that, I had a clip I deleted it. I couldn't post it here anyways we have kids around ya know. I will shoot you a pic of it on messenger though.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 5, 2017)

I have seen the evidence today and can confirm, Unicoi got the baby bear makin' on video! That is probably a rare thing to get on trail camera! All mine have ever been set up on is marking trees. Great footage Unicoi!!


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 6, 2017)

I'd love to see that video.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 6, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> I'd love to see that video.



Pm me your phone # and i'll text it too ya.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 6, 2017)

*It is a sow*

The rule is small ears = a large bear. That bear has large ears but is a little chubby, therefore it is not fully grown - just eating good. My guess is 250 pounds.


----------

